# (instalacion) Gentoo en LAP F755LA NoteBook [Solucionado]

## jkredd

Hola gentooza !!!

Hace poko kompre un lap compaq presario 755LA y la kual estoy dispuesto a meter gentoo, pero o sorpresa, no he podido arrancar la tarjeta de red y todos los dispositivos restantes komo video wirles sonido etc etc. Lo he intentado todo desde noapic hast probar amd64 tanto komo livecd komo minimalinstall

Estos son los datos de la lap

3600+ Procesador Mobile AMD sempron

/// Esto es lo ke marka el lspci

Ethernet controller nVidia Corporation Uknow

VGA compatible Nvidia Corporation Uknow

Audio nVidia Corporation Uknow

////

Espero me puedan ayudar 

Una kuestion mas ya stara listo el KDE 4 para Gentoo ya ke en otros distro komo ubuntu ya hay reeleaseLast edited by jkredd on Wed Mar 19, 2008 4:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## johpunk

te recomiendo que lo instales via minimal aca aca te dejo la parte del handbook que explica ese tipo de instalacion

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

 

a la hora de compilar el kernel debes  ir dandole soporte a los componentes de tu portatil como por ejemplo para el sonido, red, wireless etc... sigue esta guia 

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

 

saludos!

----------

## jkredd

he seguio el consejo ke posteaste y sigue sin poder arrankar la red 

al arrancar el el minimal cd no me detecta la red

he probado con modprob para cargarlos manualmente y no konsigo activarlo

asi ke decidi por instalar kubuntu (no soy fan de esta distro y no la kiero) al poner el lspci en kubuntu esto es lo ke me manda 

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (reva2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (reva2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller(rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge(rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge(rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7000M (rev a2) (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

alguna idea para poderlo hacer en gentoo y poder instalarlo ??

de antemano muchas gracias !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> Hola gentooza !!!
> 
> Hace poko kompre un lap compaq presario 755LA y la kual estoy dispuesto a meter gentoo, pero o sorpresa, no he podido arrancar la tarjeta de red y todos los dispositivos restantes komo video wirles sonido etc etc. Lo he intentado todo desde noapic hast probar amd64 tanto komo livecd komo minimalinstall
> 
> Estos son los datos de la lap
> ...

 

No me queda muy claro si pudiste configurar el resto de los componentes PCI de tu laptop y solo te falta la red alambrica.

hace un par de post alguien comento que el nuevo kernel 2.6.24-r3 venia con las configuraciones minimas ( y tal vez menos que eso) por defecto. Para hacerte la vida mas facil entra a tu instalación con con cualquier cd live que te soporte tu red y haz un chroot, o si tu red inalambrica funciona esta perfecto y baja algun versión del kernel 2.6.23-r? (r9 fue la ultima en stable) y compila esa.

[url]# emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 [/url]

el comando lspci muestra los componentes PCI de tu sistema al igual que el comando lsusb para los componentes USB lo que no necesariamente significa que el kernel este correctamente configurado para soportarlos o aun peor que derechamente el kernel siquiera los soporte.

----------

## jkredd

lamento informar que no he podido hacerlo ke gentoo, he intentado con live cd, minimal ni con nada de la distribucion de gentoo, sin embargo lo he podido lograr con kubuntu 8.0.1 hardy alpha y funciona todo, ahora necesito demasiada ayuda para hacerlo en gentoo ya ke veo ke en kubuntu se puede, la obviedad es ke estoy haciendo algo muy mal  en gentoo, me podrian horientar, ya ke siempre instalo gentoo hasta en mi oficina komo escritorio, servidor web y mail y hasta de impresion y no he tenido problemas hasta ahora

 :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola jkedd.

Lo que tienes que hacer es marcar al configurar el kernel los modulos correspondientes a tu hardware.

Con Kubuntu, te funciona porqué por defecto tienen marcados TODOS los modulos existentes de hardware en el kernel, eso tienes que hacer en gentoo marcar los modulos necesarios para tu hadware.

Haz un:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

```

Y despues un make menuconfig para ver el menu de la configuración del kernel para poder marcar los moudlos, y en Device Drivers, busca por categoria tu drivers.

Saludos y suerte!

----------

## jkredd

gracias por sus aportaciones

Aunke kreo ke no me explique bien... lo que pasa es ke kuando arranko ya sea el live cd o el minimal no me detecta los modulos de ethernet para poder instalar los paquetes, voy a intentar bajar el LiveDVD haber si traen todo los modulos de red 

Mi red segun es nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet 

Espero mas aportaciones y se las agradecere !!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, si vas a hacer una instalación desde Stages no necesitás el live o el minimal de Gentoo... Cualquier cd o dvd de cualquier distribución es válido para hacer la instalación siguiendo el handbook.

Si el CD de Kubuntu funciona correctamente, no tenés mas que bootear desde ahí y ya con la red funcionando proceder...

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si el CD de Kubuntu funciona correctamente, no tenés mas que bootear desde ahí y ya con la red funcionando proceder...
> 
> Salud!

 

+1  :Very Happy:  , Sólo sigue el handbook desde la parte en que hacen el chroot

Lo otro, es que mientras estés en el entorno live de kubuntu, ejecutes desde una consola/terminal como root el comando

```
lsmod
```

que mostrará todos los módulos cargados para tu hardware, luego desde gentoo compilas el kernel dándole soporte a los mismos módulos

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

Aparte de lo que te comentan, si tu tarjeta wifi es Ahteros seguramente estará soportada por el driver madwifi. Para comprobarlo mírate esta página: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility

El driver de madwifi es un módulo del kernel pero que viene en un paquete aparte que tendrás que instalar que se llama madwifi-ng. Si haces un lsmod en la kubuntu, mira a ver si tienes un módulo llamado ath_pci que es como se llama el módulo de madwifi.

----------

## jkredd

Hola que tal !!!!

Antes ke nada, quiero dar la gracias por su magnifica aportacion para poder instalar gentoo..!! el kual lo he logrado instalar

Bueno, hice kaso al consejo que me dio ekz de bootear desde kubuntu y ke me akuerde mas o menos asi lo hice:

en la primera pantalla anunciadora de kubuntu le di instalar kubuntu kon KDE

hace un par de preguntas komo idioma region y le di kontinuar

una vez ke vi la barra de instalando linux-header y demas supe ke ya podia hacerlo desde ahi

ahora bien un poko talachudo hacerlo ya ke hay ke utilizar sudo para hacer todo (bueno no es talachudo, simplemente es rarro utilizar sudo para gentoo)

es decir (para mayor referencia guiarse por el manual de gentoo para instalarlo y pongan sudo antes de todo hasta el chroot, ahi no se necesita) 

$sudo fdisk /dev/sda

$sudo mke2fs /dev/sda1

$sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

$sudo mkswap /dev/sda2

$sudo swapon /dev/sda2

aki komo no existe la karpeta gentoo hay ke krearla

$sudo mkdir /mnt/gentoo

$sudo mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

Luego a montar 

$sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

$sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

kambiamos a la karpetita

$cd /mnt/gentoo

en kubuntu no vi algo parecido a links2 o parecido a si ke utilizamos wget para bajar los stages

$sudo wget http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/"el stage ke kieras"

y se hace la descompresion del archivo 

$sudo tar xvjpf stage.*

y lo mismo para bajar el portage

$sudo wget http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/releases/snapshots/2007.0/portage.*

$sudo tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/releases/snapshots/2007.0/portage.* -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

listo seguimos kon el resto

$sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

$sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/gentoo/dev

$sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

una ves ke hacemos esto ya entramos al nuevo entorno y nos olvidamos del SUDO y seguimos instalando normal komo lo konocemos 

nota para la konfiguracion del kernel, 

yo utilice genkernel para ke me instalara todo lo posible una vez hecho esto agregue los modulos komo video sonido wirlees con genkernel --menuconfig all y volvi a kompilar (esto lleva un rato asi ke no deseperen)

y continuamos la instalacion normal

para salir

usamos exit

y regresamos a entorno de kubuntu

desmontamos (y otra ves el sudo)

$sudo umount /mnt/gentoo/boot  /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/

$sudo reboot

te sercioras de sakar el CD de la unidad 

Y ahora si listo a disfrutar gentoo 

Bueno es un mini howto de komo lo hice y podria ekivokarme u omitir algunos pasos de la instalacion de handbook, pero espero le sirva a alguien mas kon el mismo problema 

de atemano gracias por sus konsejos

----------

## Noss

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nota para la konfiguracion del kernel, 
> 
> yo utilice genkernel para ke me instalara todo lo posible una vez hecho esto agregue los modulos komo video sonido wirlees con genkernel --menuconfig all y volvi a kompilar (esto lleva un rato asi ke no deseperen)
> ...

 

Pues me ha venido el minituto genial, solo una cosa este paso del genkernel qué pones exactamente, esto?

```

genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

```

Con eso te aseguras que los módulos de la wifi que te pone ubuntu y no viene en el cd de instalación de gentoo se compilen en el nuevo kernel?. Es que ese es el problema que tengo yo que con el cd de instalación de gentoo no tengo soporte a mi wifi.

un saludo y gracias!

----------

